# testing in the back yard 2012



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Pffff, i am at a point that i am fed up with building, so I decided to put al my (almost all) props in the yard to test te placement.

I think I have enough stones and crosses, now I can focus on the dressing part of the yard.
What do you think, more stones or enough?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

love the graveyard looks good!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good.
Something I am going to try this year is to add some small dead trees or branches to the area to give it a more over grown look. I have some branches that I need to cut anyway so I plan on using them. 
If you think you want to add more stones you can go with the simple wood crosses or the smaller tombstones. They are easier to make and fill in nicely.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks great. I like the idea of adding dead brush and branches to make it overgrown. I think the number of stones and crosses is great.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it looks super!!! All of your hard work is most definitely paying off. I agree with Bone Dancer that some creepy dead debris/foliage would add a lot to the over all creep factor. I also think a couple more stones would be nice. (But I always tend to go a little overboard.) 
I cant wait to see it all finished with lighting and fog. Please make sure and post a pic when it is all done.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It's also that time of year when I stop mowing the lawn so that it's very overgrown for Halloween. At least that's what I've been telling my wife.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good from here! Get some lighting up and call it done!

R. Lamb....I do the exact same thing!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

R. Lamb said:


> It's also that time of year when I stop mowing the lawn so that it's very overgrown for Halloween. At least that's what I've been telling my wife.


my husband was going to weed eat around the car port (where I have spook house) and I told him NO! how many haunted houses have a manicured lawn!! sorry roadkill didnt mean to steal your thunder..I think you setup looks great and if you added more that would be good too

P.S. love all the hedges you have to put creepy eyes into


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for more stones because you can't have too many

One thing you might try when testing your set up is to place the stones closer together or in small groupings as you would see in a family plot. Real graveyards have a more standard spacing since real coffins have to be accommodated, but I've found in our yard display that the look is improved when the stones are more densely placed.

I like the addition of the little fence around one of your tombstones. I've thought about doing that as well - it's a nice detail.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehe, i planned to let the grass grow but the last time i mowed it whas about 2 months ago, we had a bit of a dry period here, burning the gras :-\ 
I am planning to ad a lot of cobwebs to the hedges and in the hedge i am planning to ad those fading x-mass lighting string and taping of most lights and letting only a few shine (pairs) to simulate eyes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it is looking good. I also like the stone with fence around it. And those great hedges, wish I had some.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice set-up. I'll agree with placing things a bit closer together and adding a few more stones if possible. What you have looks good! You have a great space to work with.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

*yes, my cemetery is done *

Finely, after almost a whole week of rain and the birth of my grandson (for that I gladly put Halloween on hold ); I was able to decorate our yard.

First tnx to everyone who inspired me and yes some designs are from haunters here on the site, I hope you don't mind, but like said before, Halloween is almost non existent here in Belgium.










More pictures can be found here:
2012 Halloween pictures by Noben - Photobucket

Later I will post some night pictures with the lighting and smoke on.

Happy Halloween


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks Good, what part of Belgium do you live?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to worry, we barrow ideas and designs from one another all the time, it's how we learn and get better at our craft. 
Nice job, looking forward to the night shots.
And congrates on the grandson too.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks great! roadkill


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Road kill, your cemetery is awesome! There are so many wonderful elements here, it is nicely done! I love it! And I think we all borrow from each other here, haunters helping haunters, ha ha! Great job, the coffin is fantastic and I love your ghost as well, your pictures are great. Do you use lighting for night time? I'd love to see some night time photos.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

your cemetery rocks!..roadkill!


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx all

I live in the east part of Belgium bordering on Holland  

Yes i use lighting, I have two 400w flood lights with blue gel filters, blacklichts (one behind the flying ghost, but that one just blew out on me, need to get a new one for that) and a lot of (9 day's burning) candles


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking yard. Looks to me like Halloween is alive and well in your area of Belgium.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice! May All Hallow's eve spread like a virus in Belgium! hehe


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you lead the way in Belgium! Nice set up. The half body with gore on the patio is great and I like the sign where it says you won't leave.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx Haunters 










I have added some night pictures to my map and a crappy video (strange, the video is taken with my camera (hence the low resolution) but my sound cd can be heard  )

2012 Halloween pictures by Noben - Photobucket


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks great! Now if we can get the rest of the country to follow suit!


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg, some of my neighbours have contacted one of our tv stations and on thuesday evening they are comming to film and do a human interest piece


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

So cool, both the cemetery and the TV station...great job!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I love graveyards. This looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay on the TV coverage! Cool night shot!


----------

